# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Import d'un fichier SRD dans une pbl

## tagada le hun

Bonjour,

J'aimerais importer le rsultat d'un export d'une DataWindow (*.srd) dans une pbl d'un autre projet.

Comment faire?

Merci

----------


## maestro

Clique droit sur la pbl et tu fais un import du fichier srd.
Attention au version de PB

----------

